# French farce



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Is this the 1st post for news thread of 2009?happy new year anyways!did anyone see that french justice minister rachida dati went bk 2 work 5 days after havin her premature baby  daughter by caesarean section?she refuses to name the father and says he will hav nothing to with upbringing of child.whilst this her own business seems very early 2 leave baby with someone other than its parents.and caesaraen a major op.i had myomectomy for removal of fibroids which has a similar recovery time of 6 weeks.i could just bout crawl after 5 days!bernie


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive just sat and read about this in yesterdays paper and while i was a little   each to their own i guess


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Shocked! 

I heard about this on radio 5 (Victoria Derbyshire's programme when people phone in) and learnd that in Britain, legally, you are not allowed to go back to work for the first 2 weeks after giving birth, and it's unlawful for an employer to take someone back during that time. 

From the Telegraph:
"Miss Dati went back to work not from a position of strength but from a position of weakness. She feared losing her job if she decided to stay at home with her baby.
The French president, Nicolas Sarkozy, who is planning a government reshuffle next week, is a notoriously impatient boss and his justice minister's competence has been called into question."  

Minty


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Personally, having taken 6 months to recover fully from my c section, I just hate her for what she has done and said! I also think its a real shame for her and her child. They will never get that time back. 

roze x


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I actually feel sorry for her... I have lots of ladies at work who I have to encourage to take longer maternity leave, some would come straight back given half the chance! 

Unfortunately some people have no choice financially but that doesn't mean they make bad parents!!! I agree 5 days is extreme but I'm sure the press only give their side of the story.

(I was up and about 5 days after a c section)

Just my opinion Xxx


----------

